# Pots



## myingling (Jun 3, 2012)

2 turkey pot calls i did up using wood i got from 2 fellows here 

Mike 1950 persimmon nice wood finishs up nice 
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2363.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2362.jpg


This here is ash wood i got from pinky ,,I like to flame ash a bit to show the grain a bit 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2350.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2358.jpg

Thanks for lookin


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2012)

myingling said:


> 2 turkey pot calls i did up using wood i got from 2 fellows here
> 
> Mike 1950 persimmon nice wood finishs up nice
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2363.jpg
> ...


Good lookin calls, well done


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. Is pretty the wrong word for a game call?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice work- you put that wood to work quickly!!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2012)

a 1 looking calls there nice work dave


----------



## CodyC (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know which is better, the calls or your photography skills. Both are extremely well done.


----------

